# La spaziale mini vivaldi not drawing up water.



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi,

Not sure this has happened to anyone else, but my mini vivaldi is no longer drawing up water. Everyone thing else is working fine, and there's no other symptoms than that other than prior to this it was not pulling constantly and would start to dribble pre shot.

Also, does anyone know any repairers/service company's in Kent?

Cheers for the help.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 25, 2018)

I had a similar problem and it was a problem with the connection between the water tank and the pickup. I stripped it all down but all it needed was a tweak to the bracket that stops the water tank when it's inserted. Your issue may be different but I would look at that first


----------



## BadDad (Mar 25, 2018)

I now use a smear of OKS 1110 silicone grease on the connector every now and again - seems to do the trick


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

BadDad said:


> I now use a smear of OKS 1110 silicone grease on the connector every now and again - seems to do the trick


 Nice seeing another member with the mini vivaldi oks works for me as well ?


----------



## BadDad (Mar 25, 2018)

10 years now with my S1, has taught me a lot, but like everything it has it's limitations - you just learnt to work around them


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

BadDad said:


> 10 years now with my S1, has taught me a lot, but like everything it has it's limitations - you just learnt to work around them


 Bought mine of dang24 a few months ago done a few repairs pump, seal etc but really enjoying it much nicer to use than my sage dtp ?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Border_all said:


> Bought mine of dang24 a few months ago done a few repairs pump, seal etc but really enjoying it much nicer to use than my sage dtp ?


 Loved my Mini - great value dual boiler machine, produced excellent coffee. Not everyone's cup of err....coffee but I quite liked the look.

@Border_allI have a pump speed mod laying around somewhere if you want to pick it up. (Darlington area)


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

lake_m said:


> Loved my Mini - great value dual boiler machine, produced excellent coffee. Not everyone's cup of err....coffee but I quite liked the look.
> 
> @Border_allI have a pump speed mod laying around somewhere if you want to pick it up. (Darlington area)


 That sounds interesting What does it do please is it easy to fit ?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Put simply, you take the 240v live and neutral leads off the pump and instead route them via flying leads outside the case and into a triac based variable dimmer circuit. Then from the circuit back to the pump. Mine has a bypass switch to allow normal operation. When switched in, you can lower the voltage on the fly and slow the pump down or even stop it. So long pre- infusions and ramp downs etc. become possible. 
It's a cheap and dirty mod but it kinda works. I'm not saying it turns the S1 into a Slayer but it gives another interesting option.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

lake_m said:


> Put simply, you take the 240v live and neutral leads off the pump and instead route them via flying leads outside the case and into a triac based variable dimmer circuit. Then from the circuit back to the pump. Mine has a bypass switch to allow normal operation. When switched in, you can lower the voltage on the fly and slow the pump down or even stop it. So long pre- infusions and ramp downs etc. become possible.
> It's a cheap and dirty mod but it kinda works. I'm not saying it turns the S1 into a Slayer but it gives another interesting option.


 I am very grateful for your kind offer though i think i will remain as i am I am getting good results as is The main issues i have are I suspect the boiler pressure relief valve is out of tolerance as i from time to time get steam from the top plate. Also the steam wand on occasion builds up a fair bit of water that i eject prior to steaming the milk. Parts in the UK are not easy to find and delivery from Italy is a possibility though part numbers seam to differ from my parts list lol. 
Again thank you very much for your generous offer and description of what the mod achieves ?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Border_all said:


> I am very grateful for your kind offer though i think i will remain as i am I am getting good results as is The main issues i have are I suspect the boiler pressure relief valve is out of tolerance as i from time to time get steam from the top plate. Also the steam wand on occasion builds up a fair bit of water that i eject prior to steaming the milk. Parts in the UK are not easy to find and delivery from Italy is a possibility though part numbers seam to differ from my parts list lol.
> Again thank you very much for your generous offer and description of what the mod achieves ?


 Are you sure it's not the vac breaker passing steam as this is normal. Does it do this when warming up?


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

lake_m said:


> Are you sure it's not the vac breaker passing steam as this is normal. Does it do this when warming up?


 Mmm not sure are the breaker and relief valve the same thing. Switching on from cold after a few mins the boiler commences warm up and the valve i removed for descale that i thought was pressure relief make a small pop sound then as a small amount of steam passes once the heat builds up it pops again and is sealed or at least 99.9%. The issue is on occasions while switched on i will go back in the kitchen and the bottom of my cabinets are wet, this is only on occasion perhaps 1 from 4days other times the top of machine is warm but the cupboards are virtually dry.


----------

